# BEST DRY BAGS



## javierperez213 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey guys I'm a big time kayaker and paddle boarder and let me tell you how much easier going out is when you have a dry bag to protect your stuff from the elements. I bought my bag from http://www.pro-teksadventuregear.com/ and it has yet to fail me. If your into going out on adventures and like bringing things with you, you have to try one of these dry bags. Happy paddling


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Everybody knows that the best dry bays are Watershed bags. That's why the US government trusts them and so does everyone else. And nobody appreciates the commercial plug for your company. Go sell your crap on craigslist.


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

But he's "BIG TIME" they must be good! I'll stay "small time" and use my Watershed...


----------



## javierperez213 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey Riverwild I agree, they do make amazing bags but they aren't the only ones and definently not the most economical. I used to own one and now I own a pro-teks bag. Why say something negative if you've never seen their products. Watershed is a huge company. Why not help out the up and comers??


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

javierperez213 said:


> Why not help out the up and comers??


Why not buy an ad?


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

mikesee said:


> Why not buy an ad?


Yup.


----------



## Poedunk (Apr 19, 2015)

mikesee said:


> Why not buy an ad?


 I agree with you sir. It wouldnt bug me if he had been a member of mountain and used his "Pro knowledge" to help others...But he made a account and went straight to hustling his goods.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

nah ill keep to watershed, but hope you friends company survive......

This stuff might work well for you in Flordia, in the ocean and the bay but river rafting puts a lot more stress on equipment.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

What's up with the Boston valve on the the Pro series bags? 

Also, non-submersible dry bags? LOL.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Those look like crap.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Still using my jacks plastic dry bag after 10 years( 5 years guiding and 1-2 months of multi day's a year lately).


----------



## jdebo (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm all for supporting local, both up and coming or established companies. Do your drybag manufacturing friends build their own products here in the united states, or do they order a shipping container of put this logo on a plastic roll top bag from china, Walmart ect ??


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Come on its based on Miami, they don't produce anything in Miami except hangovers. Those bags have made in China all over um.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a real drybag made in America, possibly the "best dry bags" in the world.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

The best dry bags are my homemade ones, any size I want any strap I want, just a quick order from Denver fabric, a cheap plastic welder, and yes they are made in USA. I'd encourage everyone to make their own. It's time in the garage away from the wife and a few beers to boot.


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

Tell me more about these homemade drybags.........
Pics? Any special clips, materials, sewing?


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

And about the cheap plastic welder. I've sewn my own drybags and used seam seal, but plastic welding sounds much better. Another good place for fabric is Petersen Canvas in Fort Collins. Most of the fabric I got was scraps which they sold to me super cheap.


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

*You salty smucks*

One of the true reasons why I love this digital community. Thank you to all that help companies from the ground up when they use a good new product, get a fair warranty, never have to use a warranty, find a company serving a nitch never thought profitable, and still willing to call out a start-up that has no direct intention on serving the community try and poach free publicity. Kudo to you people, speakers of the truth. 

Just got a watershed back from a torn handle strap that they actually repaired. Lets you know that they take pride in their product and still have the in country facilities to do work.

Let the roast continue...


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I like how he tried to post it again into the boating forum after my initial comment. Like that was going to make a difference. haha.


----------

